# Illegals laundered $millions$ of drug money through Quarter horse farms & racing in 4



## Wolfmoon (Aug 27, 2012)

*in 4 states.*

*A Federal indictment was issued for 14 members of the Zeta Drug Cartel. Seven members were arrested and the Government is set to seize the properties.*

Wednesday, June 13, 2012

In my opinion:

The authorities have arrested seven known Mexican Zeta drug cartel members on 6/12/12, Tuesday. Seven other members remain at large. All 14 of the drug cartel members were charged with one count of conspiracy to launder monetary instruments. Upon conviction, the defendants face up to 20 years in federal prison. All of the defendants remain in federal custody at this time.

They used buying properties, horse racing and breeding farms to launder drug money. The indictment seeks the forfeiture of numerous quarter horses, to include: Tempting Dash, winner of the Dash for Cash at Lone Star Park race track in Grand Prairie, Texas, on October 24, 2009; Mr. Piloto, $1 million All American Futurity winner at Ruidoso Downs on Labor Day, 2010; Dashin Follies; Coronita Cartel; and, Separate Fire. 

Furthermore, the indictment seeks the forfeiture of farm and ranch equipment; horse racing equipment; real property in Lexington, OK, and in Bastrop County, TX; and, funds contained in three bank accounts allegedly used in the defendants&#8217; scheme. The indictment also seeks a monetary judgment in the amount of $20 million representing the amount of money derived from the defendants&#8217; scheme.

This continuing investigation is being conducted by agents with the Drug Enforcement Administration, Federal Bureau of Investigation and Internal Revenue Service-Criminal Investigation and the with assistance from the United States Marshals Service, Immigration and Customs Enforcement Homeland Security Investigations (ICE-HSI) and U.S. Border Patrol. Other judicial districts involved in this matter include the Western District of Oklahoma, Central District of California, Southern District of Texas, District of New Mexico and the U.S. Department of Treasury&#8217;s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC).

*Story:*

A Zeta drug cartel member named *Carlos Miguel Nayen, 32* is the officer of the groups &#8220;front&#8221; company in Laredo, TX. They used the front company to hide their money laundering operation and assets. In the California raid he was arrested. He bought horses and paid trainers with the Zetas drug money according to the indictment. 

The Zetas are Mexico&#8217;s largest drug cartel and they operate out of Nuevo Laredo, Mexico just over the border from Laredo, Texas. In 2008 to 2012 the group bought multiple horse ranches in 4 states with drug cash. They bred, raised and sold American quarter-horses in the U.S. and they had some success racing at the horse tracks. The horse farms/ranches were raided by authorities across Texas and in New Mexico, Oklahoma and California. 

Miguel and Oscar Treviño operated out of Mexico and over the last 4 years they funneled millions of dollars of drug money to their brother Jose Treviño and his wife Zulema who purchased properties and horses and over saw the ranches in the 4 states. They ran their Quarter horses at tracks and collected cash and prizes. They used the &#8220;front&#8221; company to hide the real ownership of the horses, property and winnings.

"This case is a prime example of the ability of Mexican drug cartels to establish footholds in legitimate U.S. industries and highlights the serious threat money laundering causes to our financial system," Richard Weber, chief of IRS Criminal Investigation, said in a statement.



*The Terrible Treviño Brothers are Three Terrifying, Troubled, Thugs*

*Miguel Angel Treviño Morales, 38*
Aka Miguel &#8220;El 40&#8221; Treviño Morales, Aka &#8220;Papi&#8221;

Miguel is Zetas Drug cartel second-in-command and is a fugitive in Mexico and America. It seems little Miguel is one bad dude and would ace you out in a heartbeat.

He&#8217;s wanted in both countries for things like drug trafficking, ordering hits and money laundering. He&#8217;s wanted in Laredo, Texas for 5 outstanding warrants for murders in 2005 and 2006. In 2010 a detective testified that Miguel and his brother Omar Treviño ordered hits in the United States.

The indictment said that he was the one who delved out millions of dollars in drug money to manage the horse ranches. He paid for the properties, horses, breeding programs, the trainers and veterinarians&#8217; bills etc.

He had a passion for horse racing and he even raced his horses at Retama Park. It&#8217;s speculated that he funded a 100% of a dog-racing track in his beloved Nuevo Laredo, Mexico.

*Antonio Peña Arguelles* was a rancher in Laredo, TX. he was arrested in February 2012 and in the warrant they named Miguel Treviño. Peña Arguelles was arrested for money laundering and he claimed he was the go between for Miguel Treviño and the corrupt Mexican politicians.

*Ramiro Villarreal* who used to call Miguel, &#8220;Papi&#8221; was an employee of the Zetas and he was a knowledgeable horseman and he purchased many prize winning horses for the group. He turned informant against Miguel and in March 2011 his charred body was found in a burned out car near Nuevo Laredo, Mexico. Just sayin&#8217;. 

Miguel Angel Treviño Morales, 38 is named in the federal indictment. He&#8217;s at large and is thought to be hiding somewhere in Mexico.

The worst part is that this illegal alien has been traipsing back and forth across the border for years! 

*Oscar Omar Treviño Morales, 36*
Aka &#8220;42&#8221;

There wasn't a lot said about Old Oscar except that he and his brother Miguel ordered hits on people in 2010 in the U.S.A. He also laundered drug money on his horse farm but they didn&#8217;t say where his farm was located. He was also named in the indictment and remains at large and thought to be in Mexico hiding out. 

Miguel and Oscar operated out of Mexico over the last 4 years and they funneled millions of dollars in drug money to their brother Jose and his wife Zulema.

*José Treviño Morales, 45*

*José Treviño Morales, 45* was arrested on a Wednesday, 6/12/12 in Lexington, Oklahoma on a horse ranch. His wife *Zulema Trevino, 38* was also arrested and they were both named in the federal indictment. Their anchor babies are probably shedding tears right now. Another family separated by the mean Americans.

José and his family were living large in Dallas, Texas the indictment says that he was also laundering drug money in San Antonio, TX. He used the money to purchase horse ranches in four states and bought top quality thoroughbred American quarter horses. He paid his horse farm bills with bloody money. He was hands on in the multi-million dollar operations that were located in New Mexico, Oklahoma, California and Texas. He also raced his quarter horses at renowned race tracks in America.

Mike Vigil a former Drug Enforcement Administration, (DEA) Chief said that he suspected that Miguel and Omar thought that their brother José would be perfect to help them pull off the horse ranch operations scheme. José had a clean record so they had him purchase the properties and the horses and handle the farm and race track details. It seemed to the brothers that it would work because José was low key and was evidently good with horses.

With the Zetas dumping millions of dollars into the projects, José quickly became a quarter-horse-super-star overnight and he was winning on the tracks with his prized horses. As Charlie Sheen would say, &#8220;I&#8217;m Winning&#8221;! It didn&#8217;t take long for José to develop a big head. He was giving media interviews and was flaunting his fat gut and white straw cowboy hat anywhere and everywhere. That&#8217;s hardly keeping it low key. 

José was the big man he was living large and having his picture taken and getting interviews published. He was winning race after race and taking the circuit by storm. He made himself known in Dallas and on the best race tracks, drawing attention to himself and his illegal operations. The IRS was very interested among other agencies. Let&#8217;s just say, keeping a low profile wasn&#8217;t one of José Treviño&#8217;s strongest points. His ego made him stick out like a sore thumb.

It&#8217;s like the little 3rd world man spends 2 million dollars to win 1 million dollars, what&#8217;s wrong with this picture, you might ask. How does a mental midget with no job spend millions of dollars on horse farms in multiple states? Inquiring minds want to know, like the IRS. 



*The 7 Mexican Zeta drug cartel members arrested:*
*All seven remain in federal custody*

Jose Trevino Morales, 45, brother to the Zeta leader

Zulema Trevino, 38, wife to above

Fernando Solis Garcia, 29, in Ruidoso, in NM

Carlos Miguel Nayen Borbolla, 26

Adan Farias, 32

Felipe Alejandro Quintero, 28 in L.A.

Eusevio Maldonado Huitron in Austin, in TX

*Seven other Zeta members who are indicted but not yet apprehended: *

Miguel Angel Trevino Morales, 38, in Mexico, Los Zeta leader 

Oscar Omar Trevino Morales, 36, in Mexico, brother to Zeta leader

Raul Ramirez, 20 of El Paso, TX

Francisco Antonio Colorado Cessa, 51, of Veracruz, Mexico

Victor Manuel Lopez, 31, of Nuevo Laredo

Sergio Rogelio Guerrero Rincon, 40, of Mexico

Luis Gerardo Aguirre, 35, of Mexico



*Los Zetas Drug Cartel:*

The Los Zetas Drug Cartel is the largest drug cartel in Mexico and it is growing leaps and bounds. They&#8217;re located minutes away from the U.S. just South of Laredo, TX. They operate in 11 Mexican states and they're successfully operating in the United States as well.

&#8220;Former DEA chief Mike Vigil said, &#8220;What the Zetas do is they engage in every type of criminal activity that one could possibly imagine,&#8221; Vigil said. &#8220;Not only drug trafficking, but extortion, kidnapping, money laundering, weapons trafficking, human trafficking. They have created a massive corporation of criminal activity.&#8221;&#8221; When the U.S. authorities catch the Zeta operations, it&#8217;s usually a money making multi-million dollar ordeal. 

They&#8217;re a brutal bunch of vicious thugs, that&#8217;ll stop at nothing when it comes to making money. The Zetas siphon millions of dollars every year from the United States from their lucrative illegal drug trade that our government can&#8217;t or won&#8217;t stop. 

They&#8217;ve expanded their horizons in America and it&#8217;s time to take them down or at least put a huge crimp in their style.



*SOURCE:*

*Los Zetas Leader Miguel Angel Trevino Morales, Brothers Indicted in Money Laudering Scheme*
*Used American Quarter Horses to Launder Money; 14 Indicted in Investigation*
[URL]http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2012/hou061212.html[/URL]

*Drug cartel laundry drug money through Quarter horse racing & properties*
*Agents go after Zetas in raids*
[URL]http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local_news/article/Agents-go-after-Zetas-in-raids-3628244.php#ixzz24kpyqDSa[/URL]

*Seven arrested in alleged Mexican cartel scheme to launder money in horse racing*
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/12/justice/texas-cartel-horseracing/index.html

*49 decapitated bodies found in Mexico*
*Zetas responsible*
http://articles.cnn.com/2012-05-13/americas/world_americas_mexico-remains_1_zetas-rival-cartels-jorge-domene?_s=PM:AMERICAS

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 30, 2012)

*TWEET THIS:*


Drug Cartel launders millions $ in U.S. by purchasing race horse properties the Feds R seeking $20 mil. and all assets 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/243055-illegals-laundered-millions-of-drug-money-through-quarter-horse-farms-and-racing-in-4-a.html


----------



## waltky (Aug 31, 2012)

The Feds should also look into...

... cartels buying up mobile home parks and apt. buildings...

... to house their people in...

... hope they start here in Kentucky.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

waltky said:


> The Feds should also look into...
> 
> ... cartels buying up mobile home parks and apt. buildings...
> 
> ...


 
They're gaining more than a foot hold they're trying to take over the government.  I hope Granny has her shot gun loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2012)

*Former Dallas Car Washer "Miguel Angel Treviño Morales" Becomes The Top Zeta Boss! *

Friday, October 12, 2012

In my opinion,

*Miguel Angel Treviño Morales*, 41, Aka Miguel El 40 Treviño Morales, Aka Papi, Aka Monkey has now taken the head leadership position of the Zeta Drug Cartel he&#8217;s operating out of his home base in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico. He became leader because a founding member and the top Zeta honcho Heriberto Lazcano, also known as Z-3 was killed on Sunday while he was attending a baseball game. 

Lazcano was one of the original 14 army deserters that started the Zeta&#8217;s in the late 1990&#8217;s. They started by working as security for the Gulf Drug Cartel. The Zeta&#8217;s decided that they could earn more money since they were the muscles so they started their own drug cartel. 

The Zeta cartel members were deserters of the Mexican army. In which the U.S. has provided funding and hands on training for the Mexican military. When the Mexican&#8217;s desert the army they take their training, uniforms and weapons and join up with the drug cartels because they pay more money and they give better benefits. I guess the military training is it&#8217;s kind of like Zeta College or vocational school compliments of Uncle Sam.

*Miguel Angel Treviño Morales* was born in Mexico but was raised as a child in Dallas, Texas. Of course he was a teenage criminal that&#8217;s to be expected. He has 12 brothers and sisters, some born in America, and him and his family were probably all supported and raised on American welfare. He still has family in Texas probably running businesses funded by his drug cartel money.



*HISTORY: **Miguel Angel Treviño Morales, El 40*

*2005 *

Treviño-Morales became the top dog in Nuevo Laredo &#8220;plaza&#8221; for the Zetas. He was and still is rolling in the dough and he has African big game shipped in so that he can hunt them. He likes hot cars and hot women and has a steady supply of both. That&#8217;s probably where all the missing teenage girls end up when they cross the border from Laredo, Texas to go shopping or night clubbing in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico. I wonder how long they stayed alive. I&#8217;m sure they wanted to go home but after he was done with them they probably ended up being stew meat for his big cats.

*2009 *

The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) put a $5 million dollar reward on his head for information leading to his capture because he has been a very bad boy. Read article for details. 

*2010 *

The Zeta&#8217;s became a new drug cartel and they dumped the Gulf cartel. Treviño Morales became second in command of the Zeta organization and the Gulf cartel became their arch enemy after the Gulf cartel crossed Trevino Morales. Since that time they have been fighting for turf and drug routes and have been killing and butchering each other since then. 

*2011 *

Miguel Angel Treviño Morales is accused by other Zeta members and rival drug cartels for being a snitch to law enforcement. He is said to be the cause of a string of Zeta bosses demises including top Zeta boss Heriberto Lazcano last Sunday in which he took his place as Top Zeta leader. How convenient. There was even a well-funded music video on YouTube portraying Treviño Morales as Judas and a car washer they put his head on law enforcement officer's bodies and they tell the story of how he informed on his Zeta buddies and rival gangs. He probably won&#8217;t live long. 

*2012 *

Treviño Morales was involved with his Brother Jose&#8217;s horse racing and money laundering operations in 4 states. Jose went to jail but Miguel escaped.

*March 2012*

The rival gangs of the Sinaloa Cartel and Gulf Cartel decided together they wanted to take the Zetas down and take over their operations and turf. They want Treviño Morales home base in Nuevo Laredo and they want him dead.

The head of the Sinaloa Cartel is Joaquin Guzman, AKA &#8220;El Chapo&#8221; or &#8220;Shorty&#8221;, he thinks it should be a piece of cake to wipe out the Zetas in northern Mexico because the organization now exists of a bunch of young punks with no discipline, experience or training. 

The Zeta members in other gangs along with the rival drug cartels make fun of Treviño Morales they call him the "Car Washer" among other things in public whenever they can. Let's just say no one is too happy with him right now for snitching them out to law enforcement, this can only have a bad ending. 

I guess we&#8217;ll just have to wait and see. Oh boy, more blood and guts stories. 



*CRIMES *

&#8220; Treviño Morales slowly beat a female police officer to death, in front of her colleagues, with a two-by-four.&#8221;

&#8220;One of his preferred methods of dealing with enemies, say authorities, is burning them alive.&#8221; 

&#8220;His favored methods for dispatching enemies were dismembering them while still alive, or making them into a "guiso," or stew -- stuffing them in 55-gallon oil drums, adding gasoline and burning them alive.&#8221; 

He&#8217;s accused of numerous other crimes from murder to drug trafficking and everything inbetween.

----

This man lives just minutes away from the Texas border and probably comes to America anytime he wants. Obama better get busy protecting our homeland before we run out of money! 

Miguel Angel Treviño Morales was a criminal in Texas so we should have his DNA and finger prints but I think we'd be lucky to have an old photograph and prints on the guy. What I want to know is why aren't we calling these people terrorists? 



*SOURCE:*

*Drug Lord Takes Control of Cartel *(good article)
http://news.yahoo.com/ruthless-drug-lord-takes-control-deadly-cartel-210325891--abc-news-topstories.html

*New Zetas Cartel Leader Violent 'To the Point of Sadism'* 
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/ruthless-drug-lord-takes-control-deadly-cartel/story?id=17455674


.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 13, 2012)

*October 2012 *

The Zeta drug cartel is designated as transnational criminal organization". Now, the U.S. Treasury Department can legally freeze money property, bank accounts and financial gains on the drug cartel and its members. It can stop banks from doing any kind of business and prevent international money transfers. Link

*.*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Horses tied to drug cartel auctioned in Oklahoma*

http://news.yahoo.com/horses-tied-drug-cartel-auctioned-oklahoma-194836020.html

Thursday, November 1, 2012

*OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) * More than 300 horses that the federal government says were bought and trained as part of a Mexican drug cartel's money-laundering operation are being auctioned in Oklahoma City.

Some of the 340 quarter horses auctioned Thursday at the Heritage Place Fall Mixed Sale were bred from some of the country's top racehorses.

Authorities say 15 people charged in the case funneled millions of dollars in drug profits through quarter horse operations in several states. Most of the horses that were seized came from a sprawling ranch in Lexington, Okla., that prosecutors say was run by Jose Trevino Morales, the brother of two alleged leaders of the Zeta Cartel.

The sale of the first dozen horses netted the U.S. Treasury Department more than $434,000 Thursday. The sale continues through Saturday.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 15, 2013)

Horses linked to Zetas drug cartel snared $8.8 million in Oklahoma City auction | Crime Blog


November 5, 2012

More than 300 quarter horses seized by federal authorities in a money-laundering case against the Zetas drug cartel fetched *$8.8 million *in an Oklahoma City auction this past weekend. Authorities say one, A Dash of Sweet Heat, drew a whopping $1 million at the Heritage Pace auction.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 15, 2013)

Trial to start in Zetas cartel racehorse case


April 13, 2013

&#8220;The federal investigation resulted in indictments last year against 18 individuals. Now, at least four of the accused in the money laundering scheme, including the brother of two of the top leaders of the Zetas drug cartel, are set to go on trial Monday in an Austin federal courtroom.&#8221;

&#8220;Jose Trevino Morales' attorney, David Finn, said his client is not guilty of money laundering, describing him as a hard-working person who learned to raise horses while growing up on a ranch in Mexico.&#8221;

&#8220;Authorities allege Jose Trevino Morales and his wife, who had lived in North Texas before moving to Oklahoma, did not have the means to support the ranch operation, which bought, trained, bred and raced quarter horses throughout the Southwest, and that drug money paid for everything.&#8221;


----------



## waltky (May 30, 2013)

Arizona Mom Jailed In Mexico Turns To Scripture...

*U.S. Mom Denies Mexican Charge of Smuggling 12 Lbs. of Pot Under Bus Seat*
_5/30/2013 > An Arizona mother locked up in a Mexico prison on a drug-smuggling charge is depressed and upset about the situation, but hopeful a judge will throw out the case after realizing there is no basis to the charges, her lawyer said._


> Jose Francisco Benitez Paz spoke to The Associated Press about 42-year-old Yanira Maldonado, a devout Mormon with seven children who was arrested by the Mexican military after they found nearly 12 lbs. of pot under her bus seat last week. Benitez attended a court hearing Wednesday where he told a judge that she should be released from prison.  He noted that it was a fairly sophisticated smuggling effort that included packets of drugs attached to the seat bottoms with metal hooks  a task that would have been impossible for a passenger like Maldonado.  "It was very well prepared," he said. "It wasn't something quick. It was very well done."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Arizona mom turns to scripture to survive in Mexican jail*
_Thu May 30, 2013 > An Arizona mom accused of drug smuggling says she is innocent; Daughter to Mexican officials: "Please do your part and really investigate"; A Mexican judge is weighing the case against the Mormon mother of seven; Maldonado was on her way back from a funeral when authorities arrested her_


> Inside a Mexican jail, Yanira Maldonado wept.  A devout Mormon, the Arizona mother of seven said Wednesday she's been turning to scripture to survive ever since authorities falsely accused her of drug smuggling last week.  "Reading the scriptures, reading the Book of Mormon, praying, fasting," Maldonado told CNN. "And all the support that I've been getting from my family, my husband, my children, and everybody out there reaching out to help."
> 
> A judge is weighing whether to set Maldonado free after authorities accused her of drug smuggling and alleged they found 12 pounds of marijuana under her bus seat.  Maldonado maintained her innocence Wednesday.  "I'm a good mom. I love the gospel. I'm LDS. And we work hard to have what we have," she said. "You know, we're not rich, but we're very honest and we always do our best to help other people."
> 
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 30, 2013)

> Illegals laundered $millions$ of drug money ...................................................



Quit complaining. 

How else do you expect them to be able to buy guns and huge capacity ammo clips from US gun shows?


----------



## waltky (May 31, 2013)

Free at last, free at last - Thank God Almighty she's free at last...

*Arizona Mom Facing Drug Charge Released In Mexico*


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jun 6, 2013)

Wolfmoon said:


> Trial to start in Zetas cartel racehorse case
> 
> 
> April 13, 2013
> ...



This is not surprising , but honestly this shabby laundering of 2 or 3 million USD is petty cash.
The market value of illegal drugs in the USA is something between 10 and 50 billion.

But the real  business goes on in corporate markets, banks and fiscal paradises. 



> "HSBC&#8217;s blatant failure to implement proper anti-money laundering controls facilitated the laundering of at least $881 million in drug proceeds through the US financial system





> but it is hardly the only bank to have been caught profiting off prohibition. In 2010, Wachovia forfeited $110 million to avoid criminal prosecution for money laundering for the cartels, Sigue Corporation forfeited $15 million in 2008, American Express International Bank paid $65 million in fines and Union Bank of California forfeited $21.6 million in 2007, and Bank Atlantic paid a $10 million fine to avoid prosecution for laundering drug cartel profits in 2006. Like HSBC, all of those banks agreed to reform their banking practices and submit to federal oversight as part of the agreement.



HSBC Bank Admits Cartel Money Laundering | StoptheDrugWar.org

... so much for war on drugs.

Unless money laundering is taken seriously war on drugs is a complete nonesense... unfortunately I get the impession this will not happen because the drugs are supplying the banks with much needed cash flow.


----------

